# IF: you wanted to build a Bass Amp ~100 Watts, what would you



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

look to either clone or build on?

SS, Hybrid, Tube in increasing order of preference.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Maybe an old Sunn Coliseum Bass or an old Ampeg would be my starting point. I've been picking at laying out the Sunn in fact. Never seem to find much time to get to it though.

The Plexi Bass is available in kit form form a few sources and might be a grood starting point. A Hiwatt DR103 makes a great platform for bass with no modifications at all.

I guess it depends on how adventurous you are. Personally, I like to start with a kit & build from it. If you have the know-how (and patience!) to develop something original or from a schem, more power to ya!


----------

